Ask HN: Those of you who deleted FB, have you stopped using Google too? - zendai
======
stephenr
Pretty much - occasionally I use it for translations (but _all_ automatic
Thai<>English translations seem to be dubious quality at best).

However I didn't delete FB or stop using Google recently. I deleted my FB
account.. Somewhere around 8 or 9 years ago?

I stopped using Google by choice (i.e. clients sometimes send me google docs
links) just before it was a built-in Safari option, so maybe 4 or 5 years ago
I guess?

------
caspervonb
So it's more or less impossible to completely avoid Google products,
especially for developers.

Personal life I've cut out what I can.

\- I use DuckDuckGo for search. \- I use ProtonMail for email. \- I've hardly
ever used my smart phone for anything, remains the same now. It's essentially
a test device with no account associated with it. Not having a cell phone is
amazing.

------
ThatHNGuy
Planning to, not found a good replacement yet for Calendar and Mail
(ProtonMail offers only 500MB for the free plan).

About Google Drive, I use Dropbox, Box and OneDrive too, but they are on the
same boat.

I'm abandoning Evernote as well, as long as they don't have an easy exporting
tool

